# Let me draw you! (Warning: I suck at drawing!)



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Yup, I completely suck at drawing, so let me draw a picture of you!


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

omg me firsT! how do we go about this?
ps: I will draw you in return.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

userslon said:


> omg me firsT! how do we go about this?
> ps: I will draw you in return.


I dunno, give me a few pictures and I'll see what I come up with. Preferably 2 reference photos: a full body action pose, and a close up of your head with a 3/4 profile (looking kinda to the left or right, but not all the way).


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ever thought about doing this without an actual photo to go by, but rather going on pure written/verbal description alone? Like how law enforcement does those composite sketches when they don't have faces to go by. It would be neat to see how close you could come.

I think I'll PM you a full body action pose of myself. Will one photo be enough? It's all I have at the moment.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

What a fun idea! I want to trade drawing someone. I also suck at drawing! But I'll make up for it by spending a lot of time on it. Haha.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

HAHAHA I love the "draw me based on description alone" idea! I'll accept photos OR written descriptions! Here's my avatar in doodle form on a post-it note so you guys can know what you're getting yourselves into.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Ever thought about doing this without an actual photo to go by, but rather going on pure written/verbal description alone? Like how law enforcement does those composite sketches when they don't have faces to go by. It would be neat to see how close you could come.
> 
> I think I'll PM you a full body action pose of myself. Will one photo be enough? It's all I have at the moment.


One photo should be fine. It's not lke it's going to look anything like you. I'm better at capturing your personality than looks in a doodle, lol.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

You don't have to draw me. I'm in here for potential fun.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

jdstankosky said:


> HAHAHA I love the "draw me based on description alone" idea! I'll accept photos OR written descriptions! Here's my avatar in doodle form on a post-it note so you guys can know what you're getting yourselves into.


What the... hey.... I'd call you a ringer, but it's your game...  (Nice sketch!)


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

[_reference photo removed_]

@_Monsieur Melancholy_


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

clairdelunatic said:


> What the... hey.... I'd call you a ringer, but it's your game...  (Nice sketch!)


Lol, not sure what you mean, but thanks!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

This guy should try doing exaggerated caricatures. Those are always a hoot.

It was a very rare reference photo I sent him. I didn't want anyone to actually see me riding an ass. :wink:


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha this would be interesting:


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

The Umbraic Light said:


> Haha this would be interesting:
> 
> View attachment 71930


That's you? You want drawn?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> That's you? You want drawn?


Yes please, sir.


----------



## sloth (Apr 1, 2013)

Yaaay! Can I just describe what I look like?

I have a heart shaped face and brown hair that goes to my mid-back and is normally wavy with frizzy bits sticking out if it's raining. I have a kind of mousy face and my eyes are brown. I have a sort of romany/wobbly nose and standard/almond shaped eyes. I have ridiculously small ears and hands. I look kinda underweight (fast metabolism -_-). I have knobby knees (and proud) and my elbows, knees and my chin are sharp enough to stab my enemies with. 
Just to be clear, I'm also a female.

I'm sixteen but I can pass for twelve.

Have a nice day.
(\ /)
( . )
O O


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

sloth said:


> I have a heart shaped face... [...] I have a kind of mousy face...


I have no idea what this means, lol! Google image searches prove unhelpful. I'm just gonna draw a .... face.


----------



## sloth (Apr 1, 2013)

jdstankosky said:


> I have no idea what this means, lol! Google image searches prove unhelpful. I'm just gonna draw a .... face.


Whoops 
I have a heart shaped face.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmsgswu2fg9z8ey/2013-05-16 13.46.25.png


https://www.dropbox.com/s/dddd1rqboki3cvn/2013-05-16 13.36.16.jpg


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Awesome guys, gimme this weekend to work on them, slackin off too much at work, lol.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

In case you run out of people to draw and you're bored....


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

^ You look like your avatar!


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

@The Umbraic Light


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> @_The Umbraic Light_


Haha! That's awesome! I actually have pseudo-arms in your picture xD


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

You have very nice handwriting skills, too, by the way.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

hey, what about MEEEEE!


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

userslon said:


> hey, what about MEEEEE!


I left my legal pad at work over the weekend, erps. I'm half-way done with @sloth's drawing, yours will be next.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

haha ok, just making sure


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

You appear to be in high demand but I can't resist and I wouldn't want you to get bored. Here are two pictures, one edited and more of a standard profile pic and the other of me drunk and dressed as Charlie Sheen in Platoon. Feel free to pick whichever you'd find most fun to draw or maybe a general gist of the two.

Profile pic:









Drunk Charlie Sheen (I'm on the right. To the left is drunk Bradley Cooper):


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

i REALLY DONT LIKE THIS PICTURE BUT IM CURIOUS TO SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH IT....


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

Draw me! 









One of the most recent pics of myself that I really like, dooo eet! I'll be eternally amused and grateful.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Lol, FINALLY!!! Here you go, @_sloth _Hopefully this captures your essence somehow, since I only got a written self-description, he he.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd like to be drawn, please.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

what.a.scam.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

userslon said:


> what.a.scam.


Please, I'm incredibly busy. You're next, so you've got it a lot better than anyone else.

Also, I was thinking about making you a mountain climber when I do eventually get to it.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

I want a dude in a contemporary sombrero dipping salsa chips in my hair. 




userslon said:


> what.a.scam.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

http://images.wikia.com/maditsmadfunny/images/4/41/Scootaloo.png

Yes.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

Apathetic Mango said:


> I want a dude in a contemporary sombrero dipping salsa chips in my hair.


i just threw my self respect out the window in order to try to fit your standards. do you like me now? please?


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Well, I haven't forgotten about this thread. I have, however, upgraded my medium from legal pads and ballpoint pens to SketchPad Pro and a Wacom Intuos tablet.


Without further ado:

@_userslon_














P.S. I made this one fancy because I felt pretty bad about it taking so long to do.


----------

